# Baby #2 & clomide



## rosesjoy (Feb 4, 2013)

I've been trying to conceived baby #2 for two years with a different partner. All tests are fine so at the mo we are in the 'unexplained' category. We've been told the next step is likely to be clomide. 
Anybody out there with secondary infertility had experience with clomide - positive or negative please?

thanks 
xx


----------



## Wish-on-a-star (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Rosesjoy

I don't know any if the fine details I.e dosage and length they were taking it but my DP sister has just announced she's having twins due in Feb. sorry I can't give you more than that. 

Good Luck xx


----------



## rosesjoy (Feb 4, 2013)

thanks for that - any info is helpful
x


----------



## jeniR (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi, i have unexplained SF and am on clomid.. i'm on my third round now and still no OV.. my OH is convinced it's because i lost so much weight after having my first baby (i wasn't overweight to start with but now i'm small).. my BMI is 21.5 but he is ocnvinced this is why my periods haven't returned so i understand your situation.. 
The clomid itself is horrendous (imo) .. it's after you've taken the tablets that the side effects really start to kick in (100mg and above) ..


----------



## kimbles87 (Aug 15, 2013)

hiya
Just wanted to say im in the same boat as you....SF problems too. My DS is 9, been ttc for over four years with DH who isnt biological dad to DS.
Ive been prescribed 50mg clomid for CD2-6 but i have to wait to start my new cycle before i can start taking it, so am unable to give you any personal experiences on it, just yet. What I have read is, it is best to take it at night to avoid most side effects  (hot flushes, dizziness etc) But like others have said, these may be unavoidable with a higher dosage x


----------



## lulabelle2013 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello,

I currently am on clomid 50mg 1st cycle for unexplained secondary infertility, we have been trying for over 2 years fell pregnant with first baby easy and since then nothing no bfp, so starting with clomid whilst we look into other options.

I'm only halfway through my cycle so far so good, no real side effects although I'm only on 50mg but ill keep you posted x


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

hi i too fall into unexplained infertility ... i have a different dh from my other children, and altho dh has slower motility his count is high so they said there should be no reason why i cant get pregnant.... im on second round of climid... i get dizziness and hot flushes... im on 50mg ... im going back to consultant end september as i reckon IUI would be best for us with his slow motility sperm.... lazy little so so's  x


----------



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi, I am in the same situation as you too! I have a 7 yr old from previous relationship. Me and the husband have been trying for 14 months now and we will hopefully be starting the clomid at the end of September, I am unexplained secondary infertility and he has low count with low motility but hopefully the tests will show an improvement as he been doing everything he can, bless him!! Hope we can share the journey together, feel like i drive my best friend at home crazy, doesn't help that she is pregnant too!!


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi,

I have a 13 year old son and we've been trying for #2 for 11 years. I'm currently on round 4 of clomid, 100 mgs. I ovulated on the first 2 months with a 28 day cycle but round 3 gave me a 52 day cycle. I'm on cd17 today and still haven't ovulated so I think it's stopped working for me   We have decided I'm not going to take any more clomid for this reason and also because of he side effects. I've had terrible headaches. Constantly feel bloated and I think I've gained about a stone in 4 months. I found the hot flushes awful as well.

Sorry I've not to much in the way of good things to say. We've decided to on with ivf with egg share.


----------

